# Anyone using Iconica?



## Akarin (Jan 14, 2019)

Hey all. I'm a big fan of Steinberg Iconica and it seems to me it's a really underrated library that I nearly never see mentioned around these parts. 

Any of you using it? What are your thoughts?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 14, 2019)

I think a lot of people discount Iconica to some extent for a number of reasons,

1) As it's made by Steinberg, they think it's for Cubase Only. 

2) It runs in Halion - which isn't exactly mainstream.

3) It's a complete Orchestra and many people already have many sections covered and are not looking to replace/complement them all

4) You have to buy the whole shooting match. If you could buy the separate sections then I think people would be more interesting in giving it a go.

But if I were staring out it would be at the top of my list.....


----------



## Crowe (Jan 14, 2019)

As a Cubase user, I seriously considered it when I was looking for my 'starter-set'. However, a lack of useful reviews (and the ones I did find weren't very positive) and the high price made me rethink that.

And now I have my starter set and only need to branch out into certain separate sections, so I no longer have a need for it. And it's still too expensive.

I believe that, had they split it up in more parts and done better marketing I'd probably have gone for it.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 14, 2019)

With the exception of East West, what other library gives you anywhere near the same level of product at anywhere near the same price ?


----------



## Crowe (Jan 14, 2019)

Michael Antrum said:


> With the exception of East West, what other library gives you anywhere near the same level of product at anywhere near the same price ?



No clue, but I also didn't say that. I said it was too expensive for my starting-budget and I now don't see the need to get it as I only need certain individual sections. Not to mention I can find much more information about other libraries which makes me even less likely to shell out the 800,- required for the sections.

Also, I've no idea about the 'level of product' other than that the information I found indicated that it wasn't very good. So...

Coming from a marketing background, I'm pretty sure this set wasn't geared towards my situation at all. And for a Steinberg product, I'm rather disappointed there wasn't a lot more information to be found.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jan 14, 2019)

Agree that the the marketing is very low key....and they have dropped the ball subsequently - you have to really look for it on their website, but for what you get I think it is very good value - but they should break the sections into separate products so people can make a smaller initial investment.


----------



## Akarin (Jan 14, 2019)

I agree that the marketing is nowhere near sufficient. For example, you can't find the section sizes anywhere on the site which already makes it a no go for many.

On the other hand, they provide a fully functional 30 days demo which is rare enough in the sample library world to be noted and applauded. 



Shiirai said:


> the information I found indicated that it wasn't very good. So...



Would you mind sharing that? I see a lot of "I've heard that..." but never any source to back that up. On the contrary, it's the (few) excellent reviews that made me get it in the first place (and from playing with the demo, that is.)


----------



## Crowe (Jan 14, 2019)

Akarin said:


> Would you mind sharing that? I see a lot of "I've heard that..." but never any source to back that up. On the contrary, it's the (few) excellent reviews that made me get it in the first place (and from playing with the demo, that is.)



Heh, this was months ago, but I remember scouring a multitude of fora, among which were KVR and VI-Control (before I got active). I may backtrack a bit when I find the time. It's safe to say that I did not get the negative impression from reviews, of which I actually couldn't find many at the time.

I must say that I hadn't considered trying the demo, but then again I hadn't enough experience to really make use of it and it would still have been above my budget. I may do so in the future when I grow tired of my current sounds.

It may (or may not) interest you to know I went with Palette Sketchpad, Amadeus and Sonokinetic Woodwinds (all of which were on sale) instead.


----------



## JonSolo (Jan 14, 2019)

Actually I think Orchestral Tools sampled it and Steinberg tooled it for Halion. The demos I have heard are fine. But I did not actually demo the product myself.


----------



## Fry777 (Mar 18, 2019)

A very informative screencast recorded by Sascha Knorr :


----------



## Akarin (Mar 18, 2019)

Fry777 said:


> A very informative screencast recorded by Sascha Knorr :




This piece is in a league of its own, as is usual with Sascha's work. It's also the best demo of Iconica that I have seen so far. It really showcases the lib under its best light.


----------



## arvfur (Mar 18, 2019)

Wow. Sascha is the man.
I love that it sounds so FAT. Totally different sound from OT Teldex.
Shorter and very different reverb.
WW and percussion sounds really good, Cellos sound very warm.
Great workflow using the Ensembles for composing, and then transfer MIDI to Sections and Players afterwards.


----------



## Akarin (Mar 18, 2019)

arvfur said:


> Wow. Sascha is the man.
> I love that it sounds so FAT. Totally different sound from OT Teldex.
> Shorter and very different reverb.
> WW and percussion sounds really good, Cellos sound very warm.
> Great workflow using the Ensembles for composing, and then transfer MIDI to Sections and Players afterwards.



I really love the sound of Iconica. I have only one gripe with the library: there's no controllable sustain on the legato strings. They sound a little flat so I layer them with the sustain vib patch.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 18, 2019)

Akarin said:


> I have only one gripe with the library: there's no controllable sustain on the legato strings



Interesting, So.. What does a control for legato sustain feature do, or offer, since it's not implemented in Iconica ? and what other Libraries have this Legato Sustain control feature ?


----------



## Akarin (Mar 18, 2019)

muziksculp said:


> Interesting, So.. What does a control for legato sustain feature do, or offer, since it's not implemented in Iconica ? and what other Libraries have this Legato Sustain control feature ?



Meh. That's a typo. I meant vibrato, not sustain.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Mar 19, 2019)

My Main concern with iconia is that it might be another library that you cant use for anything where you do not want It drenched in reverb. Would you mind showing an example of how close and dry you can go with the Sound?


----------



## Akarin (Mar 19, 2019)

rocking.xmas.man said:


> My Main concern with iconia is that it might be another library that you cant use for anything where you do not want It drenched in reverb. Would you mind showing an example of how close and dry you can go with the Sound?



Will generate a quick demo with close mics only on strings and with tree mic as well. (There are 5 mics in Iconica).


----------



## Akarin (Mar 19, 2019)

rocking.xmas.man said:


> My Main concern with iconia is that it might be another library that you cant use for anything where you do not want It drenched in reverb. Would you mind showing an example of how close and dry you can go with the Sound?



Alright, done. Here's a quick test of 3 different mic positions using Iconica strings.

First part are the legato patches, second part is made of various short articulations. No processing (EQ, compression, etc) except a transparent maximizer to bring the level to -0.1dB.

1. Default mix, -9dB close / 0dB tree
2. Tree 0dB
3. Close 0dB

I didn't render anything with the A/B or the surround mics.


----------



## prodigalson (Mar 19, 2019)

I just downloaded and played around with the strings. I have to say, this seems to be a pretty well recorded and generally well scripted library. While it doesn’t really knock any of my current fav libraries off their top spots, it seems on first blush to be a contender and the fact that you get the full orchestra for $799 is actually pretty great.

And the fact you can demo the entire library for 30 days??? Like actually download the whole thing and write with it and see if it gives you what you need?? What a concept!


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Mar 20, 2019)

Akarin said:


> Alright, done. Here's a quick test of 3 different mic positions using Iconica strings.


Thank you so much. Seems like the roomyness would not be a Problem for me on this one. But there are other Things very odd in those examples. Worth giving it a try and downloading the demo tough.


----------



## Akarin (Mar 20, 2019)

rocking.xmas.man said:


> Thank you so much. Seems like the roomyness would not be a Problem for me on this one. But there are other Things very odd in those examples. Worth giving it a try and downloading the demo tough.



You are welcome. Out of interest, what strikes you as odd?


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Mar 20, 2019)

it might be due to soundcloud but the default mix sounds strange, kind of phasy and saturated. the intonation as well as the ...well cleanyness (timing of attack and decay of the sound)... of the shorts isn't too good. As I said - I should give it a try


----------



## Akarin (Mar 21, 2019)

rocking.xmas.man said:


> it might be due to soundcloud but the default mix sounds strange, kind of phasy and saturated. the intonation as well as the ...well cleanyness (timing of attack and decay of the sound)... of the shorts isn't too good. As I said - I should give it a try



Let us know you thoughts when you'll have tried it.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Mar 24, 2019)

well… downloaded Ensembles. 
Seems like Steinberg does not want anybody to use their Software. I am a huge fan of ilok and the ability of Plugin alliance as well as waves Plugins to be licensed on a usb drive. 

eLicenser is by far the ugliest method of licensing I've come across so far. Got a halion sonic License... on the wrong machine now. Don't want the Trial License of iconica to sit on the same machine...

I'm going to load the sections and Players library. Maybe until then i stumble across a solution


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 24, 2019)

Cool Sample Fuel libraries were only stimulus to finally try Steinberg.
One of most frustrating decisions yet. SF Updates have reminded even more. SF is terrific, but HALion choice may be fatal.
One word = _CLUMSY_ !
Spitfire Audio LABS is strong runner-up ….


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 24, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> Cool Sample Fuel libraries were only stimulus to finally try Steinberg.
> One of most frustrating decisions yet. SF Updates have reminded even more. SF is terrific, but HALion choice may be fatal.
> One word = _CLUMSY_ !
> Spitfire Audio LABS is strong runner-up ….


Weird, I've never had an issue with a LABS download. The LABS in the SF Player is a different proposition, since with each new LAB library the browser gets more cluttered.


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 24, 2019)

Have most of older LABS and no problem. Have had all new SF Player on 'both' Win10 Pro, PC DAW(s). Moved them from SSD to HDD and only one now appears. 
Will let this Iconica Thread resume ……..


----------



## jbuhler (Mar 24, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> Have most of older LABS and no problem. Have had all new SF Player on 'both' Win10 Pro, PC DAW(s). Moved them from SSD to HDD and only one now appears. Started reinstall using Audio App and these problems ensued. Six are loaded and working. Installing more seems to run, but nothing new added.
> No big problem, but 'clumsy'


I have not had the occasion to relocate the libraries. It sounds like that might be a bit of a clumsy process.


----------



## AndyP (Aug 18, 2019)

I loaded the Iconica ensembles for testing. The basic sound is very good, very clear, very silky.
But what I don't like are the Legatos and the Woodwinds in the high ranges.
The missing of the single sections is the biggest shortcoming in the Woodwinds.
All in all I miss the last punch, everything sounds very nice and friendly. Especially the percussion is much too tame for me.
For me it is not an alternative even if I like the staccato and spiccato strings from the sound very much.
I like the interface and I didn't have any problems with Halion, it ran very creamy and also the loading of the instruments went very fast.
I wouldn't buy it for the current price, but I guess I wouldn't buy it for sale either. I somehow miss the individual note that makes a sound special for me.
I just assume that this is also true for the Section & Players.
If you're not on the Epic track and are looking for a clean, relatively neutral sound, you'll like the sound.
If they would offer the strings individually I would buy them, provided they improve the legato.


----------



## Akarin (Aug 18, 2019)

AndyP said:


> I loaded the Iconica ensembles for testing. The basic sound is very good, very clear, very silky.
> But what I don't like are the Legatos and the Woodwinds in the high ranges.
> The missing of the single sections is the biggest shortcoming in the Woodwinds.
> All in all I miss the last punch, everything sounds very nice and friendly. Especially the percussion is much too tame for me.
> ...



Section & Players is made of individual sections for the strings and soloists for the ww (a1, a2). It's true that this is not on the epic side of the spectrum, just like the other Orchestral Tools products (except the Arks).


----------



## AndyP (Aug 18, 2019)

rocking.xmas.man said:


> I'm going to load the sections and Players library. Maybe until then i stumble across a solution


Did you implement the plan? The ensembles were probably created on the same sample base. How are the woodwinds in the player & section?


----------



## AndyP (Aug 18, 2019)

Akarin said:


> Section & Players is made of individual sections for the strings and soloists for the ww (a1, a2). It's true that this is not on the epic side of the spectrum, just like the other Orchestral Tools products (except the Arks).


Thanks, that confirms my assumption. The library is certainly very good for the classical area. The sound is, similar to VSL, not so colored and a little neutral, which is quite desirable in the classical range.


----------



## dsblais (Aug 18, 2019)

I think this is really one of the best and most underutilized libraries out there. It is extremely consistent, sounds superb, and covers all the essentials. I think the non-epic point is a valid one; probably intentional that this is the perfect all-in-one to pair with the Arks for a broad toolkit. My only real complaint is Halion brokenness in Logic, but Cubase has its merits in itself of course.

The sale on Sections has been what I was waiting for as Ensembles is mostly the teaser/entry version. Great to see it finally happened!


----------



## Michael Antrum (Aug 18, 2019)

Yes - I’ve been waiting for it to come on sale for quite a while, and at 30% off I’ve gone and bought it. 

Steinberg really need to up their marketing - I only found out about the sale by visiting their site, no email shot or announcement.


----------



## dsblais (Aug 18, 2019)

Michael Antrum said:


> Yes - I’ve been waiting for it to come on sale for quite a while, and at 30% off I’ve gone and bought it.
> 
> Steinberg really need to up their marketing - I only found out about the sale by visiting their site, no email shot or announcement.


Yeah, I got an email about the Holiday Sale (is it a holiday in Germany?) a couple days ago but it didn’t mention Iconica. I just went to check it out just in case and only saw it and bought it then. Steinberg has very odd marketing indeed.


----------



## Akarin (Aug 18, 2019)

[QUOTE="Michael Antrum, post: 4422854, member: 13753]

Steinberg really need to up their marketing - I only found out about the sale by visiting their site, no email shot or announcement.
[/QUOTE]

True... there's a good middle ground between their marketing and sending teasers to reveal another teaser :-p


----------



## dsblais (Aug 18, 2019)

Akarin said:


> True... there's a good middle ground between their marketing and sending teasers to reveal another teaser :-p


I don't know who you could possibly be referring to, but I'm sure they have a subscription service coming.


----------



## arvfur (Nov 7, 2019)

Here is Christian Henson's MIDI arrangement of Satie's Gnossiennes for BBCSO transferred to Iconica:


----------



## Akarin (Nov 7, 2019)

arvfur said:


> Here is Christian Henson's MIDI arrangement of Satie's Gnossiennes for BBCSO transferred to Iconica:




It does sound really good! I love Iconica. It's mostly because I have it that I didn't pull the trigger on BBCSO.


----------



## arvfur (Nov 7, 2019)

Same here Also it's 4 times the size


----------



## Fry777 (Nov 7, 2019)

Very useful post, thank you @arvfur 
I'm actually surprised Iconica has only been mentioned a couple of times in the BBCSO sample talk thread, since it's the most direct competitor...


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 7, 2019)

Akarin said:


> It does sound really good! I love Iconica. It's mostly because I have it that I didn't pull the trigger on BBCSO.



Exactly the same here. I bought Iconica during the last sale ( had been waiting for a sale in sections and player ) As result I don’t feel any real need or desire for BBCSO, though I’ll probably earn too much money one month when it’s 9n sale.

i think Iconica may well be one of those hidden gems that doesn’t get the publicity it deserves. Steinberg marketing dept really need a kick up the rostrum..


----------



## arvfur (Nov 7, 2019)

Fry777 said:


> Very useful post, thank you @arvfur
> I'm actually surprised Iconica has only been mentioned a couple of times in the BBCSO sample talk thread, since it's the most direct competitor...


Thank you!
I agree, and it's only 145GB for the full orchestra. The person playing the instrument seems very important, certainly regarding to the woodwinds. The BBCSO flute is really personal and the Oboes and Bassoons also sounds very different. Iconica strings also don't have flautandos and portamentos like BBCSO. Still a very focused and clear sound from Iconica that I like and 6 mic choices. The reverb time in Funkhaus is only 1.5s. I think it was Barenboim's preferred recording room?


----------



## arvfur (Nov 7, 2019)

Here is the Cubase project file:
https://we.tl/t-yuUeaxHnQy


----------



## ZeroZero (Nov 11, 2020)

Just discovered Iconica, really like the interface. Have been away from composing for a few years, playing keys, just returning. It seems iconica is not well known. I can’t seem to find any decent reviews or details about the different packages. Can anyone link or enlighten? Are there any other orchestral packages which make expression of solo instruments so intuitive?


----------



## newman (Nov 12, 2020)

I purchased Iconica for wide range of instruments, well polished software and nice sounds. Steinberg is not the best at marketing but there are quite a few youtube demos and tutorials. These might give you some colour.


----------



## Synthmorph (Nov 24, 2021)

You can buy now the full Iconica set for 50% off at Steinberg Cyber sale.


----------



## Nashi_VI (Nov 9, 2022)

oh Steinberg Steinberg... i just received the Steinberg Black Friday sale announcement that is going to start in a couple of days...we know that Iconica is going to be at 50% once again...but why?....even in 2019 when this thread was written people were not that keen on the library for various reasons, and not reasons that have anything to do with the quality of the sounds/samples.
-Halion player (so another player just for one library)
- You can only buy the complete package and not the individual sections
-The very steep price, and that was a steep price in 2019...now, with a couple more competitors that offers a complete orchestral library at half the cost like Nucleus and BBCSO Core, and the options of Composer Cloud and Musio for even less and the not so great financial situation of the EU and the world as a whole....how do we justify the purchase of Iconica?

I bet that, if the price, on sale and only on Black Friday, would be way less (275/200 for Section and Players only...so in line with the offerings of BBCSO Core and Nucleus on Black friday Sale price) a lot of people, even pros, that already have many top tier libraries for the individual sections, would still jump on it as well as many newcomers.

I know, just wishful thinking, but hey, thankfully thinking is still free.


----------



## ZeroZero (Nov 9, 2022)

You can use Iconica with teh Halion SE which is free with Cubase and I think fre anyway? Iconica can be pruched in two packages. I hope one day it integreates better with Dorico and Cubase.


----------



## Geomir (Nov 9, 2022)

Halion Sonic SE 3 is free and very easy to install and use. I never encountered any problems, crushes or other bugs. Iconica can be run using it, the full paid version is by no means required.

Also, while true that you can't buy separate sections, you can buy if you want "only" the Iconica Sections and Players, not the Opus one which includes the Ensembles (no real new material here, just pre-orchestrated combinations for fast results). So the Sections and Players can cost $399 during Black Friday (50% sale). Not that bad I would say. It's like less than $100 per section.


----------



## Nashi_VI (Nov 9, 2022)

ZeroZero said:


> You can use Iconica with teh Halion SE which is free with Cubase and I think fre anyway? Iconica can be pruched in two packages. I hope one day it integreates better with Dorico and Cubase.


I know, i have a couple of small libs on Halion SE and i don't use Cubase, the point that i was trying to make was that it is an inconvenience to have to use one player outside of Kontakt, for only one library....like, for example Spitfire, East West, Orchestral Tools and VSL all have their own players...but they do have tons and tons of libraries for it, and you know that more are always going to come out for those players....in Halion...a part from some very niche and small libraries, and some Soundiron ones, there are not a tons of Orchestral libraries coming out for it...so there is no incentive to build a template with Halion...even if it is free. (EDIT: unless Iconica becomes a must buy and a bargain, then everyone is going to use it in their template and they will put up with the inconvenience)
I know that there are 2 packages...but i was only referring to the Section and Players version...because, that is the competitor to Nucleus, BBCSO Core Composer Cloud and Musio, not the Ensemble version


----------



## ZeroZero (Nov 9, 2022)

Nashi_VI said:


> I know, i have a couple of small libs on Halion SE and i don't use Cubase, the point that i was trying to make was that it is an inconvenience to have to use one player outside of Kontakt, for only one library....like, for example Spitfire, East West, Orchestral Tools and VSL all have their own players...but they do have tons and tons of libraries for it, and you know that more are always going to come out for those players....in Halion...a part from some very niche and small libraries, and some Soundiron ones, there are not a tons of Orchestral libraries coming out for it...so there is no incentive to build a template with Halion...even if it is free.
> I know that there are 2 packages...but i was only referring to the Section and Players version...because, that is the competitor to Nucleus, BBCSO Core Composer Cloud and Musio, not the Ensemble version


I agree, Steinberg lost the battle for KIng Sampler a long while ago.


----------



## Nashi_VI (Nov 9, 2022)

Geomir said:


> Halion Sonic SE 3 is free and very easy to install and use. I never encountered any problems, crushes or other bugs. Iconica can be run using it, the full paid version is by no means required.
> 
> Also, while true that you can't buy separate sections, you can buy if you want "only" the Iconica Sections and Players, not the Opus one which includes the Ensembles (no real new material here, just pre-orchestrated combinations for fast results). So the Sections and Players can cost $399 during Black Friday (50% sale). Not that bad I would say. It's like less than $100 per section.


Yes but BBCSO Core, Nucleus and Composer Cloud and Musio cost even less....and those are the competitors of Iconica to me.

Also, about the player, i already responded in another message....i never claimed in my original message that the issue was that Halion was a payed player.


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 9, 2022)

It would be better if they had a core version with only single mic mixes so it doesn't take up so much space. For orchestral writing, like concert hall writing, very few people are going to need spot mics. That's where orchestration skills come into play. It would also likely reduce the cost.. the sound is good but for that price, people are likely to go to the full OT or SFA libraries... Steinberg needs to wake up and smell the market.


----------



## Nashi_VI (Nov 9, 2022)

dcoscina said:


> It would be better if they had a core version with only single mic mixes so it doesn't take up so much space. For orchestral writing, like concert hall writing, very few people are going to need spot mics. That's where orchestration skills come into play. It would also likely reduce the cost.. the sound is good but for that price, people are likely to go to the full OT or SFA libraries... Steinberg needs to wake up and smell the market.


This is a really good idea, cut the mic positions and do a Core version for less money.


----------



## PebbleStream (Nov 9, 2022)

dcoscina said:


> Steinberg needs to wake up and smell the market.


You could say that for quite a few companies, LOL


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 9, 2022)

PebbleStream said:


> You could say that for quite a few companies, LOL


Well yes and no. Iconica is dangerously stepping over many other capable if not more capable libraries that boast similar specs but have much less of a price tag. I don't know of too many other libraries that are that far off on their valuation vs market demand.


----------



## 3DC (Nov 9, 2022)

Iconica Opus was cleverly designed as perfect fit to Cubase and HALion Sonic workflow. It comes with key switches all ready to import so its ideal for serious production and fast sketching. Its relatively light but still very professional. Made by Orchestral Tools in Funkhaus Stage.

Best of all you can get IO for 500€ when on sale.

Me like it a lot. The only drawback is lack of proper solo instruments. To solve this I am thinking to add Berlin Orchestra when on sale. Hopefully I will get both for the price of BBCSO pro.


----------



## szurcio (Nov 9, 2022)

It's not recorded at Teldex. It's the Funkhaus stage.


----------



## Geomir (Nov 9, 2022)

Nashi_VI said:


> Yes but BBCSO Core, Nucleus and Composer Cloud and Musio cost even less....and those are the competitors of Iconica to me.


True. Iconica's competitors are mainly the ones you mentioned. But it offers way more content than BBCSO Core, Nucleus and Musio, that's why it is excused to be more expensive.

Of course nothing can beat EWHO Opus Edition in a value-for-money factor, even with a straight purchase (under sales as usual). Same for Composer Cloud, for those who like subscription-based models.



Nashi_VI said:


> Also, about the player, i already responded in another message....i never claimed in my original message that the issue was that Halion was a payed player.


Oops most probably I missed that message, I just wanted to point out that it runs smoothly in Halion Sonic SE, which is a free Player, and you don't need to pay anything extra.


----------

